# any FET advice please



## lovingbaby (Nov 12, 2011)

hi ladies

I have been successful with IVF in the past, but now am thinking of embarking on the FET route to add to my wee family.  Could anyone please advise me on how long from seeing the consultant does your treatment for fet start and how much roughly i can expect to pay.  I know the list for IVF is about a year, but not sure if fet is the same.

Thankyou for your help.


----------



## Tessykins (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi Lovingbaby, I'll be going for my 3rd FET in a few weeks so I hope I can answer your questions!  I think the waiting list is about 2-3 months for FET, this belief is based on my experience this year as we had a failed FET in June, our review in August and we'd to contact RFC with details of Sept's af and started sniffing 20th Oct, we're going for ET on 22nd Nov    

The treatment costs £1098 and the drugs are about £130 (that's for 2 bottles of suprecur, prognova and crinone gel - no injections this time  )

I hope this helps and I wish you all the best for your future tx. X


----------

